# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Tutorial] .:Introduction to MattePainting:. Includes Definition and Examples.

## Puff

Ok, so i have had many people now ask *'what is matte painting'* and *'how do you do it'*  I will do the following thing in *Three Seperate Posts* to be managed better. *First is the Definition, Second is the Tutorial, and Lastly is first class Examples.*

Firstly i will answer what Matte Painting is, this is *'my'* definition but it can be argued for hours as each artist has his or her own interpretation of it.

_"Each one's art is his own, and there are no better or worse artists among us. There are only different points of view and sensibilities regarding our art"_ - Very true saying from *Ricardo Garces*, a great Matte Painter but now back to business.

*Definition of Matte Painting* : 

- Many first comers think that by joining some photographs together they are doing a matte painting. And some even think that by knowing how to do that they can became matte painters.
Unfortunately this is not so easy, and here is where the definition of matte painting is required. 

I would define Matte Painting has the ability to produce an image, either by painting or photo manipulating, working with traditional mediums or digitally, with the intent of creating and image, animation or set extension for movie making purposes where the building or travel to a given location would be impractical due to financial reasons, time schedule, or physical possibilities.

A Matte Painting is composed of a base plate, which can be a photograph or moving footage, and composited images or animations on top of it.
Usually for better integration and ease, base plate moving footages are taken with a still camera, although nowadays with the help of camera tracking software, an image or any other element can be put over the base plate and move with it has it was part of it.

Since Matte Paintings intention is to trick the viewer into believing he is seeing real things, a Matte Painting has to be the closer to reality has possible.

Matte Paintings are still images, that once complete are sent to the compositing department to integrate with the movie footage. It is the compositing department task to give life to the scene, and therefore matte paintings do not have moving elements in it. 

*.:NEXT Is the Tutorial Below:.*

- Puff

----------


## Puff

*NOTE:: This tutorial isn't very detailed due to the fact ALOT of it is down to Trial and Error! You've been warned.*

Ok The Tutorial for Matte Painting. I will be going through a VERY simple matte painting. This matte painting includes *NO* current images, it will *ALL* be painted  :Wink: 

This is the image we will be creating.




So Lets Begin!

- > Create a New Document with the following dimensions (Wont be very big)
: 720 x 485 pxl _(NOTE:: If you ever were to print a matte painting onto a canvas, you do it with 300 DPI NOT 72)_

- > Fill the Document with Black (000000)

*.::STEP 1 - The Horizon & Atmosphere::.*

This is a VERY hard stage to describe as it involves ALOT of trial and error, even i will spend awhile re-doing this part, over and over. But ill do my best to tell you the technique.

When making the below image, you will use the same Colour set. (I choose the blues)

Start with the dark area's first, then build up into the lighter areas. For detailed area's use a 1pxl brush with the lighter shade.

Eventually after awhile and practise you'll get desired effect.

To create clouds there are several ways, One is to use a pre-made brush from another source, two, paint it with air brushes or Three create a layer mask (Press 'D' to reset the colours pallete) then go to Filter > Render > Clouds and this will put a nice dark cloud effect onto the matte. Then erase unwanted areas with a soft brush.

To blend the the colours, use the blur tool and smudge tool to bring the colours together.

The outcome should be close to the below.



*.::STEP 2 - Creating Our Mountains::.*

This part is by far the most effective, lets go.

Ok i want you to create a new layer - and use the 'paint brush' tool with these settings - '9 size, 100% Hardness, 100% Opacity, 100% Flow' - Colour: 000000

Now this is the creative bit, Very carefully zoomed in draw the base of your mountain range, draw the outline first then fill it. This will allow a strong guideline for our mountains.

- Next we will be vary'in from a 1pxl, 2pxl and a 3pxl brush to make the snow on the mountains and giving it depth. Again i cannot really describe this its incredbly tricky and all depends on the look your going for. 

Its all trial and error, Im ever so sorry.

*TIPS::* Make sure your Zoomed in very close, you follow the Mountains flow, and what i mean by that is if its steep, it will have snow on little ledges and a few straight verticles. If its a smooth slope it will nearly be ALL white. Mine has alot of grey's as its a step jagged mountain range.

After you have spent ages slaving over your mountains it should start to give great shape, and in-fact we culd stop there. But we wont.



*
.::STEP 3 - Stars::.*

We need realism into this night sky, and one simple way is the stars. Now think about this step. ONLY place stars were its lighter in the sky. (the dark areas are the clouds so you wouldtn see them)

- Create a new layer and select a 1pxl brush, change the opacity of the brush to 50% and the Hardness to 0% while the colour is (FFFFFF / White)

- Place you stars with 'one' click for each star and when your happy we'll move on.

- Go to Filter - Blur - Gaussian Blur And blur it at about 1-2 pxl's.

- You can change the opacity of the layer up to you.

But at the end you should have something like this.



Right since its pretty much winter now, i thought we would add snow  :Smile: 

*.::STEP 4 - Snow Flakes::.*

Ok now if this was a photograph we would change the hue / saturation but in this case it already looks cold so no need.

- Create a new layer and fill it white. Go to Filter - Noise - Add Noise and Set it to 400% 

- Go to Stylize - Diffuse then lick ok, Hold down Ctrl and Press 'F' until desired amount of flakes.

As you can see this looks kinda crap right now, but we'll fix it. Change the Opacity of the layer to 4%

- Then with that layer select go to Filter - Blur - Radial blur and Set it to Zoom, with the amount at 20.

This will simulate depth and motion. (DO NOT USE MOTION BLUR  :Stick Out Tongue: )

Do this whole step again with more or less snow flakes to add more depth to the image.



Ok thats it, you can add Closer snow flakes By using a rough brush at the sizes of 17, 27, 37 then applying a small blur again. I didn't as i was lazy. 
_
This was a very short simple Tutorial for a Matte Painting, hope you enjoyed it. I apologise for it being vague, its hard to explain :/_

*.::Next Below is Exampels of other Artist and my Own work for you too look at::.*

- Puff

----------


## Puff

*.::Matte Painting Examples::.
*
<Scorpio - Created by *Art Williams* (Me)> Scorpion was created by my friend Kyle Olivar



<No Name - Created by *Ehsan*>



<No Name - Created by *Eol*>



<Lost World of Templar - Created by *Suirebit*>



Ok im done now tonight people  :Smile:  Good night!

- Puff

----------


## Puff

Here are some great Matte Painting tutorials from Seb

Storm / Horror - Photoshop matte painting
Snow Conversion - Photoshop matte painting hivers
Great Rain tutorial - Photoshop matte painting castle

- Puff

----------


## EliMob441

this is sick!!!!!! 

+rep

----------


## Puff

Thanks  :Smile:  Ill try and do a better one another day... I'm tired

----------


## Massimiliano

*Puff i <3 u! lol (NOT IN THAT KIND OF WAY ) +rep!
This is sooo nice! i guess u use pen for drawing?
I have a pen on my wishlist for christmas, but i dno which to choose etc... Kinda going into drawing again.. Any suggestions?*

----------


## Puff

Nope i use a mouse  :Smile:  Its practise which comes with the strokes. 

Notice to all: You must nto give up after one try! This takes Time! PRACTISE IS THE KEY!  :Wink: 

If you getting into drawing i advise to sketch everyday, its what i do and its great for the brain and yoru work  :Smile: 

- Puff

----------


## Remahlól

WOW PUFF!

This tutorial is awesome. Starting from the way you have organized your thread, going higher and higher untill it reaches the top of it - the content!

Too bad I have to spread out first before giving it to you again, but I'll make sure to give you reputation many times for an awesome guide which not only I have requested!

+Respect!

----------


## Puff

Thank you very much Remah, Whenever you need help with it, just ask mate  :Wink: 

- Puff

----------


## Drathnar

great tut +Rep

----------


## Massimiliano

> WOW PUFF!
> 
> This tutorial is awesome. Starting from the way you have organized your thread, going higher and higher untill it reaches the top of it - the content!
> 
> Too bad I have to spread out first before giving it to you again, but I'll make sure to give you reputation many times for an awesome guide which not only I have requested!
> 
> +Respect!


*Im here! lol 

ANyhow i do sketch everyday. 
Im buying a drawing board very soon so i can do it better cause i hurt my back leaning in over the table all the time 
Anyhow ive tried doing matte painting with mouse, but i gave up after 2 weeks cause i cant work my mouse properly =)
*

----------


## Puff

If you want a pen works great, my friend Kyel Olivar who is great with Zbrush uses a pen and has great advantages. But if you don't want a pen a good laser mouse works just as good with practise.

(Sometimes Pens can be off cue)

Also with sketching, go over techniques. Outlines / shading / concepts / details and more.

- Puff

----------


## Massimiliano

> If you want a pen works great, my friend Kyel Olivar who is great with Zbrush uses a pen and has great advantages. But if you don't want a pen a good laser mouse works just as good with practise.
> 
> (Sometimes Pens can be off cue)
> 
> Also with sketching, go over techniques. Outlines / shading / concepts / details and more.
> 
> - Puff


*I use Logitech G5 atm so the mouse is fine =)

I just practice with painting books atm (got some off the net (50 EBooks) so i think i should learn iit properly from them =) lal*

----------


## Puff

Yeah study those eBooks, they are useful  :Wink:

----------


## Massimiliano

> Yeah study those eBooks, they are useful


*maybe i should upload them?* *They are accually very good =)*

----------


## Puff

Im sure people will benefit from them i supose.

----------


## Puff

Oh Qlimax, another tip. Before for a Matte Painting (If its all your original design) Sketch it first obviously, this will allow you to see what your going to achieve. 

So practise landscapes, etc... and it will come quite naturally.

- Puff

----------


## jzf

Excellent my friend +rep!

----------


## Puff

Thank you very much  :Smile:

----------


## Lemonsarenotfun

Was waiting to see some of your work, and it's great. ^^ +Rep

----------


## Puff

Thank you Lemon =] I Appreciate that, I have alot of work but i wont post it as i dont wanna bore people with it all...

----------


## Bob_Magic

Thanks for introducing this to me man, as you know I am getting into it a bit myself, my newest painting is up on the show off thread, if you wanna check it out, great tutorial and definitions. 

I can't wait to see more of your amazing works. Good luck!

----------


## Massimiliano

> Oh Qlimax, another tip. Before for a Matte Painting (If its all your original design) Sketch it first obviously, this will allow you to see what your going to achieve. 
> 
> So practise landscapes, etc... and it will come quite naturally.
> 
> - Puff


*Okay, i will. Im still crap with pen/paper so i guess the learning curve will follow as i do drawing/matte painting 
*

----------


## Puff

Glad it has got you inspired Bob  :Smile:  Your work is improving too, only problem is with yoru latest is it dosent fit right, ill explain better in show-off.

----------


## Puff

Heres a new Matte I have been working on for awhile now,



Was for a Nuclear Warfare Short for a film festival in Atlanta.

(Also posted in Show-Off)

----------

